# Flipping through U-He presets without touching the mouse?



## krops (Mar 15, 2018)

Is there any way to just scroll through presets (Diva, Repros) without having to resort to the mouse? It's kind of driving me bonkers.

If the answer is no - can anyone tell me why this would not be easy or desirable to implement?


----------



## tack (Mar 15, 2018)

Up/down keys work for me with Diva in Reaper, at least after clicking the first one to focus the FX window.


----------



## krops (Mar 15, 2018)

Boy, do I feel silly. All I have to do is actually go to the presets tab... I was so bent on doing it from a controller that I didn't even think about that possibility...

Thanks, and let's just forget I ever asked...


----------

